# Cincinnati Boat Ramps



## twogrnacres (Dec 29, 2009)

1st time poster long time viewer! Does anyone know what boat ramps are open this time of year? I noticed that searching the internet is states that Schmidt doesn't open until May. I know that I can get in at New Ricmond, but trying to find someplace closer to the LMR so I don't have to dodge the debris! Thanks


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I may be wrong but I believe you can put in at Schmidt year round. I know of 1 catfish tournament that put in there already. 
As for other ramps around that area, the public landing, riverside, and Fredrick's (up the Licking River). Those are the only few I can come up with. It would be nice though if one of the marinas up the LMR would let people launch during the off season.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Schmidt is open. I have launched there 4 times already this year. They don't put the main dock in until May usually but you can always launch there. Fredricks is a good ramp just make sure you stop at the Wilder building and get a pass you can pay daily or a year long sticker. The cops do patrol the parking lot though and will check for your pass. Riverside is open but tends to get muddy especially after high water like we have now. Tanners Creek is a little farther down river but it is always open and a nice ramp.


----------

